# Running 75% capacity on 208v stinger leg to neutral



## Farm Man (Oct 24, 2011)

I have read so many mixed reviews on this subject. I wanted to run this past all you brilliant electricians out there. Is this going to burn up the POCO transformer? How long will it take?

The chicken farm / horse ranch I work on has a 4-wire three phase 240v delta system with a high *B* leg of 208v to neutral. They are adding a bunch of 240v single phase processing equipment. 

The ranch currently uses almost all of its current energy just on 120v lighting and equipment. The only 3 phase loads are from a few ac's. 

So the A and C legs are maxed out but the 208v B leg is hardly used.

So we are transitioning all lighting loads to 208v single phase. We are using 240v 2-pole breakers but only plugging into the stinger leg.

We will be using 300 amps alone on this stinger leg.

This frees up a bunch of power on the A and C legs.

I have done some sample loading on the 208v stinger and have not noticed any voltage drop with the new lighting equipment we have gotten.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

